# 1968 GTO Front Rotor Problem



## 1625Goat (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a 68 Goat with factor front disc brakes. I have the new calipers (cardone) & needed to repalce the rotors because they were under specs. The factor are 2 piece design with a tappered hub. The aftermarket repalcements are one piece with no tapper of the hub. I put it all together and the bottom of the caliper rubs on the rotor hub!! I know someone out there has run into this problem. Is there an aftermarket provider who sells rotors that fit better? Anyone find a solution?? Tx


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I replaced mine with generic parts store stuff originally, now I have powerstop replacement rotors that are slotted. No problem with either, but I kept my originals. 

Maybe bearings are seated wrong? Really need some pics and have you compared the originals and the new ones side by side?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The factory '68 Front disc setup is a 4 piston caliper design, a totally different animal than the '69-'72 single piston set up that is most often seen and used. The rotors are different. You may be able to have the "hat" portion of the rotors machined a bit on a brake lathe to cut the shoulder of the hat down, but that may cause strength issues if cut too thin. My advice would be to get the correct rotors for your car.


----------



## 1625Goat (Feb 25, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> The factory '68 Front disc setup is a 4 piston caliper design, a totally different animal than the '69-'72 single piston set up that is most often seen and used. The rotors are different. You may be able to have the "hat" portion of the rotors machined a bit on a brake lathe to cut the shoulder of the hat down, but that may cause strength issues if cut too thin. My advice would be to get the correct rotors for your car.


Tx geeteeohguy. I stumbled on a tread on the forum where someone just happen to mention where he found rotors to fit. He had the same problem & found a manufacturer who understood our problem. Inline tube makes them to fit the 68 4 piston caliper. It specifically mentions that the hat needs to be smaller to accomodate the 68 4 piston caliper. The PN is ROT-02 in case anyone else runs into this problem. I ordered them today. Thanks guys for repsonding


----------

